# Random pattern end grain cutting board



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

New design, random pattern end grain cutting board. I love this style. It's contemporary and I think it looks great. I used walnut, maple, and cherry. Lots of glue ups but it's worth it.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

What a pain.

Looks good though.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

It was a pain for sure


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

With all the different patterns, it almost looks 3D to me! Good Job!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks cool. Well done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely worth it. That looks awesome. Great work.


----------



## kmcleod056 (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks great and different!! 

All the other end grain boards I've seen have a repeating pattern but yours is random. I assume that the 15-16 strips going from top to bottom in your pic were done individually and the the 3 thin strip going left to right were added at the end. Are the 3 thin strips all the way through or only "inlaid"? Then to get the top and bottom smooth must have taken some effort!!

Sorry for all the questions but I think its really different!! Would like to try one once I master the repeating pattern ones.

Cheers


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That looks awesome. But having made basic edge grain boards, I know that took a lot of work.


----------



## Larry Hayes (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh yea, that's a very nice looking cutting board


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I like it a lot!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:: 
I might have to try one like that. The hardest part of a cutting board is getting the squares to line up. With that one it just doesn't matter.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

kmcleod056 said:


> Looks great and different!!
> 
> All the other end grain boards I've seen have a repeating pattern but yours is random. I assume that the 15-16 strips going from top to bottom in your pic were done individually and the the 3 thin strip going left to right were added at the end. Are the 3 thin strips all the way through or only "inlaid"? Then to get the top and bottom smooth must have taken some effort!!
> 
> ...


You're right, I did the top to bottom in one glue up, cut square. Then made cuts vertical and put some pieces in. They are all the way through, and it does take several glue ups. Nice way to use scrap though.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Paarker said:


> I like it a lot!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::
> I might have to try one like that. The hardest part of a cutting board is getting the squares to line up. With that one it just doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks for the idea!


This is very true. Not near the time is needed to make every little spot perfect. Just time needed for extra glue ups, not that big of a deal.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

looks awesome!


----------



## bjones515 (Oct 11, 2013)

Very neat, I've been doing some cutting boards lately. Not up to your standard yet. Here's one I'm about done with.


----------



## kmcleod056 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Will probably ask some more questions when I get around to trying one.

Again nice job!!

With Remembrance day coming up, thanks for your service to your Country. I recently retired from the Candian Forces.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

bjones1/7 said:


> Very neat, I've been doing some cutting boards lately. Not up to your standard yet. Here's one I'm about done with.


Looks great!!


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

kmcleod056 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Will probably ask some more questions when I get around to trying one.
> 
> Again nice job!!
> 
> With Remembrance day coming up, thanks for your service to your Country. I recently retired from the Candian Forces.


Thank you, I appreciate that, and I served with some Canadian guys in Afghanistan on the same FOB, they were absolutely hilarious! Thanks for your service as well regardless of country.


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

This is great. I both admire the patience I know this took for glue up and applaud the artistic creativity in design. This is like wall art, only functional - which is the best kind of art!

Great work.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks really good and time consuming. :thumbsup:


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! Someone asked me to make a clipboard with this design and I'll share that in another thread soon. Turned out great


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

brutal... i picked up a planer a few weeks ago and been doing butcher blocks. i'm working on a big one for a friend to give him for the holidays. its already a pita but i want him to enjoy using it.

yours is complex - i appreciate what went into it.


----------



## bjones515 (Oct 11, 2013)

After the drum sander


----------



## bjones515 (Oct 11, 2013)

This was the simple walnut cutting board I made a while back, still looks good


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Those boards look awesome!


----------



## TonyM (Nov 12, 2013)

*random*

Nice work!
TonyM


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

USMCSergeant said:


> New design, random pattern end grain cutting board. I love this style. It's contemporary and I think it looks great. I used walnut, maple, and cherry. Lots of glue ups but it's worth it.



I'd like to see some close up shots. What are the dimensions of the cutting board?


----------

